# pour un oui ou pour un non



## Don1

Salve,
ricordo che questa espressione :"pour un oui ou pour un non" poteva essere tradotta con: "per qualsiasi motivo", "in qualsiasi modo" etc,. Vorrei sapere se è corretto, dato che ho cercato sul web ma non ho trovato dei risultati attendibili. 
Potreste fornirmi anche un esempio per comprendere in che contesto lo impieghereste?
Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Don,
"Ce type, c'est une girouette, il change d'avis pour un oui comme/ou pour un non, il change d'avis comme de chemise" (per un nonnulla, per un motivo futile, come gli gira). Se non sbaglio espressione in italiano .


----------



## Don1

Ok, merci. Pertanto la seguente frase è corretta? 

- D'une part, il y a les realistes qui ne sacrifieraient jamais le droit de travail *pour un oui ou pour un non*, et d'autre, il y a ceux favorables à la réduction des heures de travail.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sa che in quel contesto preferirei usare l'espressione "à la légère".


----------



## albyz

Ciao Don,

Per caso volevi dire qualcosa del genere?
"D'un côté, il y a les réalistes qui ne sacrifieraient/feraient de concession sur le droit du travail *pour rien au monde*, et de l'autre il y a ceux favorables à la réduction des heures de travail."
... "pour un oui ou pour un non" non sembra adatto alla frase che proponi.


----------



## Jeanne75

Ciao,

Il me semble que "changer d'avis pour un oui pour un non" veut dire que la personne est indécise et très influençable. Elle ne cesse de changer d'avis à la moindre remarque, pour des raisons futiles (comme le dit Matoupaschat), j'aurais pu dire "sans raison valable".

Ho anche trovato "per un si o per un no" in Italiano: sans raison valable, et même ici de manière totalement arbitraire, per me.
http://philo-lettres.fr/litterature_etrangere/litterature_italienne/Levi5_texte1.htm

Ciao


----------

